# Cadets in Maroon Berets??



## Jonny Boy

hey i was just wondering if there was ever a cadet corp for the Canadian airborne regiment. and did it get disbanded with the regiment its self (which i think was a stupid move on the liberals part. but than again what isn't)?


----------



## gnplummer421

I thought there was a cadet or reserve unit in Pembroke that was associated with the Airborne regiment in the 80's anyone confirm this? :sniper:


----------



## squealiox

"cadet or reserve unit"?   ???
anyway, there was an airborne cadet corps in edmonton. i doubt there is anymore, though.


----------



## Docherty

There use to be a CAR Cadet Corp, but it changed to be affiliated with 3 PPCLI.


----------



## McG

There was an Airborne cadet corps in the Pet area and it did retain its affiliation to the regiment even after the regiment ceased to exist (in much the same way the Winnipeg Grenadiers only exist as a cadet corps these days).


----------



## Navalsnpr

It isn't uncommon for Cadet Corps to retain affiliation to a Unit even after it's disbanded.

In Halifax, the Halifax Rifles Army Cadet Corps continues to wear the badges of the Halifax Rifles even though the unit was disbanded in 1965's.

I'm sure there are many examples of this all over Canada.


----------



## Eowyn

Docherty said:
			
		

> There use to be a CAR Cadet Corp, but it changed to be affiliated with 3 PPCLI.


Actually the Edmonton Corp was associated with the Canadian Airborne Centre during the early 90s


----------



## Jonny Boy

Navalsnpr said:
			
		

> It isn't uncommon for Cadet Corps to retain affiliation to a Unit even after it's disbanded.
> 
> In Halifax, the Halifax Rifles Army Cadet Corps continues to wear the badges of the Halifax Rifles even though the unit was disbanded in 1965's.
> 
> I'm sure there are many examples of this all over Canada.



thats cool. but why would they not do the same for the airborne regiment. it was an extremely famous regiment and we should still have the cadet corp. after all the cadet corp did not do anything to get disbanded


----------



## Zedic_1913

Keep in mind the Halifax Rifles (or other regiments) were likely disbanded for different reasons then the Airborne Regiment (not trying to start a thread about the disbanding of the Airborne Regiment, just making a point).


----------



## Love793

"Airborne Regt" = Bad Political Word in Ottawa.

That's probably one of I'm sure a hundred reasons why the CAR Cadet Corps where rebadged.


----------



## primer

The cadet Unit in Petawawa was withthe CAR and at disbandment they went back to 3 RCR Jump Coy


----------



## Dane

2551 - they changed their affiliation as was mentioned to PPCLI, but retained badges for some time after the disbandment of the unit. 

Most Cadet Corps live longer than their AfUs in the case of disbandment, look at Vancouver's Irish Fusiliers. The Cadets lasted almost 50 years more !


----------



## Docherty

The Irish amalgamated with my corp the BCRs last year.  ;D ;D


----------



## Paish

I believe the corps that was affiliated with the airborne was from St. Albert not edmonton(Or if you guys call St. Albert edmonton :)


----------



## Eowyn

When I was a CIC Officer (early 90s) with 2551, there were only 2 other corps in Alberta that wore the maroon beret.  2 were affiliated with CABC, us and Fahler (IIRC) in Northern Alberta.  The other was affiliated with the Parachute Maintenance Depot (CFPMD).  I believe they were in Mayerthorpe, but could be wrong.


----------



## Doug VT

The cadets that were formerly affiliated with the Airborne Regiment are now affiliated with 3RCR, with Mike Company in particular.(formerly known as Para Coy)  They still wear the maroon beret, although now that the mock tower is condemned, that my soon be a thing of the past....until we can get base off their keysters to get it fixed!


----------



## 3RCR_Jones

Darn Striaght,  GO 3 RCR all the way

(Simply using the spelling for "a structure that holds back water" instead of the more inappropriate one is still unacceptable.  Please make yourself familiar with the cadet forum guidelines.)
                                                                     Moderator


----------



## Ltmel

Check out the Yellowknife army cadet corps.  They wear the maroon beret and PPCLI cap badge but their shoulder flashes are.....


----------



## D-n-A

2332Piper said:
			
		

> We got us an SAS affiliated cadet corp? Wowie.
> 
> :



Looks more like the SSF patch than the SAS capbadge.


----------



## GO!!!

I think that this is that elusive cadet SF unit that has the young-uns all in a tizzy! THATs why we never hear of this elite cadet unit - it does all of it's clandestine trg in Yellowknife! ;D


----------



## George Wallace

Sorry guys, but that does not at all look like the SAS or SSF badges.  Yes there is a knife (looks like a Bowie Knife - not a dagger) and wings, but both are not at all like the SSF or SAS 'Wings and Daggers'.  The SAS and SSF did not have red flames behind the Wings and Daggers either.  Then you have the two 'Cadet' Scrolls, above and below the Wings, Flames and Knife that clearly state some Cadet organization or event on them.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

Those cadets are from 2367 PPCLI Airborne Riggers in Yellowknife. I'm not sure if they still call themselves Airborne Riggers but from the looks of that patch they do.


----------



## 3RCR_Thomas

our corps was affiliated w the AIRBORNE but  then we switched to 3RCR


----------



## 3RCR_Thomas

the Cadet's in Pembroke are affiliated 1st air defends


----------



## Ltmel

I'll have to see if I have a better pic, one where we can read the scrolls


----------



## Ltmel

Okay, here goes...Apparently they wear this instead of the RCACC badge.


----------



## Zedic_1913

2332Piper said:
			
		

> And is that permitted?


There is a corps in Mississauga that does that, however they wear their corps badge on their right arm and the RCAC badge on the left arm ..... although I'm not sure if it is permitted.


----------



## 3rcr_macfarlane

Our cadet corps was affiliated with the airborne regiment, but after it was disbanded, we switched to the para coy in 3RCR.


----------



## 3RCR_Jones

Yuppers  ;D


----------



## MP 811

Ok mods, I apologize if this is in the wrong place and please feel free to move it to the most appropriate forum.  

So, im bored outta my head and just looking at different things on facebook when I see this link

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=272539&op=1&o=all&view=all&subj=4569929542&aid=-1&id=510541626

Please tell me im going colour blind and im not seeing a cadet wearing a maroon beret?  I dont even think she has jump wings!  I worked hard and shead blood for my maroon back in the 80's and it will always be held by me and many of my peers in the highest degree, but im absolutely shocked by this pic.

Please someone tell me that im halucinating and I need to up my dosage of meds....


----------



## Towards_the_gap

Are you D***** O*** from Hamilton perchance? lol

Cadets have been wearing maroon lids for a long time, seeing as her network is General Panet HS I'd hazard a guess she's from the Pet cadet corps, which has been wearing maroon since at least 1992, when I first saw one.

Doesn't make it right of course, but hey, there you go. the affiliated unit must have approved it otherwise they've been improperly dressed for the past 15 years.


----------



## scotty884

used to be part of that cadet corps, the affiliated unit (3 RCR) has a para coy (Novmeber coy??) and being the only corps in Canada to be disbanned along with the Airborne (the old unit affiliation).  Therefore keeping the maroon beret is odd, but there is a corps in Edmonton to I believe that where it too.


----------



## armyvern

They've been around for years.

One of the cadets I did my Althletic Leadership course with in CFB Boredom way back in '85 ... wore a maroon beret.


----------



## Pte_Martin

Crafty884 said:
			
		

> used to be part of that cadet corps, the affiliated unit (3 RCR) has a para coy (Novmeber coy??) and being the only corps in Canada to be disbanned along with the Airborne (the old unit affiliation).  Therefore keeping the maroon beret is odd, but there is a corps in Edmonton to I believe that where it too.



it's Mike company


----------



## Greymatters

I'll admit the kid on the right has a pretty sharply shaped beret on his pumpkin...


----------



## armyvern

Ohhh lookie,

More cadets & maroon beret stuff here:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26130.15


----------



## armyvern

And merged.

Vern


----------



## MP 811

wow, i guess thats all I can say.  I havent really kept myself up to date with the cadet world, and I think i'll leave it at that.  If I dont, I think i'd give myself an aneurism.


----------



## rwgill

MP 811 said:
			
		

> wow, i guess thats all I can say.  I havent really kept myself up to date with the cadet world, and I think i'll leave it at that.  If I dont, I think i'd give myself an aneurism.



 :

Cadets, for as long as I can tell, have been wearing the official headdress of the cadet's corps' affiliated unit.  Green beret, black beret, red beret, maroon beret.  Air Force blue beret.  Haven't seen a fawn beret on a cadet yet, but I somehow doubt that will _permittedly_ happen.

The rules say that it can be the headdress of the affiliated unit, if approved by the CO of the affiliated unit.  It does not state what kind of unit the affiliated unit must be (Pl, Coy, BN, Regiment, etc.).  If the Cadet Unit is affiliated to 3RCR, then it is the CO of 3RCR who decides...........not the cadets.  I have heard of cases wear certain amounts of accommodation have occurred, on both sides of the pendulum.

Cadets also wear forage caps and field service caps (army wedge).  They also wear caubeens, glens and tams.  They also wear toques when its cold 

As for the infamous "Yellowknife" badge, I have never seen it before.  There are and have been other cadet units which have replaced the RCAC roundel for a locally designed badge.  The Elgins and Mississauga Cops are 2 that I know of.


----------



## a78jumper

Eowyn said:
			
		

> Actually the Edmonton Corp was associated with the Canadian Airborne Centre during the early 90s



I believe CFPMD also had an affiliated corps. Not sure which AB unit it was but Meyerthorpe, AB cadets in the early 90's were affiliated with them or CABC. Riggermade how is your memory?


----------



## p_imbeault

#2716 Mayerthorpe AB, changed affiliation late 90's/early 00's to the Strats.


----------



## George Wallace

Crafty884 said:
			
		

> used  to be part of that cadet corps, the affiliated unit (3 RCR) has a para coy (Novmeber coy??) and being the only corps in Canada to be disbanned along with the Airborne (the old unit affiliation).  Therefore keeping the maroon beret is odd, but there is a corps in Edmonton to I believe that where it too.



Friggin 'orrible!  The statements aren't even accurate; once you decipher what this person is trying to say.


----------



## McG

This may be of interest to some of the posters on this thread:  http://www.armycadethistory.com/shoulder_titles.htm

Note the date of the Airborne Cadet Corp shoulder title is 1979.  I would suspect that they had been wearing the maroon beret at least that long.

Here they are in 1983:  http://www.armycadethistory.com/Cadet%20Corps%20DB/CC2642/db_cc_2642_1983.htm
(Wearing Maroon)


----------



## Greymatters

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Friggin 'orrible!  The statements aren't even accurate; once you decipher what this person is trying to say.



 Maybe too much wine, but thats hilarious... :rofl:


----------



## IntlBr

http://www.armycadethistory.com/Cadet%20Corps%20DB/CC2551/db_cc_2551_1980.htm

Check the "clipped" wings on these folks.  Interesting!


----------



## rwgill

IntlBr said:
			
		

> http://www.armycadethistory.com/Cadet%20Corps%20DB/CC2551/db_cc_2551_1980.htm
> 
> Check the "clipped" wings on these folks.  Interesting!



Clipped wings were around for quite some time, and occassionally they seem to pop their ugly heads out again.

In many cases, they stood for X number of jumps from the mock tower.  The wings were as much symbolism as they were _merit_.  They symbolized that the cadet unit was participating in affiliated unit training.  In any case, these clipped wings were never truly authorized.

There is another varient of wing out there as well.  It was authorized.









There seems to be some confusion as to why exactly they were issued.  They were issued for sport parachuting and they were also issued for a Cadet Para Rescue Course, which was short lived.


----------



## armyvern

IntlBr said:
			
		

> http://www.armycadethistory.com/Cadet%20Corps%20DB/CC2551/db_cc_2551_1980.htm
> 
> Check the "clipped" wings on these folks.  Interesting!



Actually,

Check your link and scroll down to the 1969 pics. Note the two cadets standing in front of the aircraft.

Cadet CWO Mann ... and Cadet Sergeant Buxton.

Something tells me that Cadet Sgt Buxton (who placed second that year in the province on his Master Cadet Examinations) may be Pat Buxton (went on to serve with 3 PPCLI??) the son of RSM Dick Buxton who has that DZ in Namao named in his memory.

DZ Buxton

Another pic

Yep, interesting indeed. Wow, how small the world is.


----------



## MP 811

I thought DX Buxton was in Edmonton?  When I was on my basic para at CABC in Edmonton, I was sure the dz we dropped on was DZ Buxton.


----------



## armyvern

MP 811 said:
			
		

> I thought DX Buxton was in Edmonton?  When I was on my basic para at CABC in Edmonton, I was sure the dz we dropped on was DZ Buxton.



You are correct; I am not.  ;D


----------



## riggermade

Lancaster Park used to be referred to as Namao as well


----------



## Roy Harding

http://www.abheritage.ca/aviation/history/military_namao.html

Let's get back on track, folks (Cadets - Maroon Berets)


Roy


----------



## MP 811

hmmm....see, I learned something new today too!.....guess we were both right ArmyVern.

And the question's been answered I guess, so to speak.  I had never seen cadets wearing maroon berets and found out that it does happen.  End story.


----------



## Signalman150

Okay, I feel a little funny replying to this one.

There are a few replies on this thread regarding the shoulder patch worn by the Yellowknife Army Cdt Corps.  Let's begin with a couple of corrections; the corps number in 2837.  At the time the shoulder patch was designed, (1988) the Corps' affiliation was the CFPMD (Parachute Maint Depot) which was still in Edmonton.  There was no affiliation in any way, shape or form to either the PPCLI or the Airborne Regiment.  In those days, things such as unit badges were tolerated "Up North", and were even--to a certain degree--encouraged.

Now, on to the symbolism of the badge in the pictures.  

The knife--for it is indeed a knife--is patterned after similar knives used by the Dene hunters in the area.  And, wouldn't you just know it, the darn thing's YELLOW.  Hmmm, It's a knife and it's....yellow. Yellow knife....yellowknife.....hey: YELLOWKNIFE! As poetic and symbolic as it may seem, it is not the sword of Damocles, just a Native hunter's knife, rendered to evoke the name of the city.

The red flames behind the knife are, in actual fact, a red sunburst, meant to indicate the NWT, or the LAND OF THE MIDNIGHT SUN, (with apologies to Robert Service).

The wings were intended to represent the Corps' affiliation with the CFPMD. The CFPMD soldiers did indeed wear the maroon beret, and were (and presumably still are) considered a part of the airborne community with the CF.  For that reason, the cadet corp wore the headress of its affiliated unit.

The badge was carefully designed to make sure there could be no mistaking it for the badge of the SSF, (or--spare me--the SAS), hence the colours, the knife (vice a sword), and a scroll with the words 2837--CADET.

So, no; the cadets were not a bunch of SSF/SAS/Special Forces wannabes. They wanted a military style crest for their Corps that would portray their city, their territory and their affiliated unit.  I hope they took pride in it, and recognized the significance of each of the devices on the crest.  Why would I care? And why would I know what the impetus was behind it's design?

Simple; I designed it, back in 1988 while I was a civ instructor with the unit.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Signalman150, thank you for that explanation.  Sometimes people fail to realize that their own interpretation of a symbol is not always applicable, and their umbrage may be misplaced.  Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar, and maroon is just the colour of a hat.

Thank you.


----------



## IntlBr

http://www.armycadethistory.com/Banff%20photos/Banff_1970_Officer_staff.htm

Just found this on the Army Cadet History site.  Check out the CSoC Officer, Captain, middle left, wearing a "half wing".  I didn't know this same para-wing was worn by CSoC officers as well.


----------



## D. Nicholson

Back to a topic from page 1 - 2551, via the League at least, is still affiliated to the Airborne.


----------



## MCpl. Burwell

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> hey i was just wondering if there was ever a cadet corp for the Canadian airborne regiment. and did it get disbanded with the regiment its self (which i think was a stupid move on the liberals part. but than again what isn't)?


I have seen PPCLI cadets wearing maroon berets so I am guessing there is an affiliation there with edmonton CAC


----------



## medaid

MCpl. Burwell said:
			
		

> I have seen PPCLI cadets wearing maroon berets so I am guessing there is an affiliation there with edmonton CAC



Holy necropost batman!


----------



## aesop081

MCpl. Burwell said:
			
		

> edmonton CAC



The Edmonton what ?


----------



## MCpl. Burwell

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The Edmonton what ?


Sorry, that should read CAR in Edmonton.


----------



## Kat Stevens

I think you're a little old for cadets if you remember the Airborne Regiment being in Edmonton.


----------



## 2551

Hi all:
I realize that this is an old topic, but thought I could "shed some light" on it for those who might still be interested.

Firstly, the 2551 PPCLI Cadet Corp changed affiliations to the CAR in 1968, when the regiment was formed.  There was an official ceremony on the parade square with Col. Rochester at which we removed our green berets and replaced them with maroon ones.  At the time, the CAR did not have a cap badge, so we had to wear the generic RCACC cap badge.

With regard to the "clipped wings":  this was started by our corps, shortly after we got the opportunity to use the mock tower.  Our CO (Howard (Howie) Cook) was able to persuade the Regt'l Commander to allow us to wear the clipped wings after five successful exits from the mock tower.  Given this approval, the local Area Cadet Officer (Captain Ed Morris ) was in no position to argue, and left us alone.  As a matter of fact, I have a photo of Col. Rochester presenting me with my clipped wings.  

The clipped wings carried on through several years, only ending with the start of the Cadet Para Course.  During those years, several cadet corps from other parts of Alberta came to CFB Edmonton and they also were able to use the mock tower.  The corps in Mayerthorpe Alberta (then commanded by Captain Tom McKnight - a protestant minister, btw) was a regular participant, and they too began to wear the clipped wings.  As time went on, several cadet corps in Alberta became affilitated with the Airborne Center, and they too were wearing the maroon berets.

I noticed a post about a photo from Vernon showing a captain wearing the clipped wings - that is Tom McKnight.  As far as I know, he is probably the only Cadet Instructor to wear the clipped wings.

I saw another post about my coming second in the Master Cadet Exams in Alberta in 1969.  I looked at my certificate and found that it was issued April 1970 - so I think that was the year we took the test.  I was bested by Ray Romses from Lethbridge - who went on to a very successful military career, including command of the Special Service Force.  *He* got a trip to Barbados for his efforts - I got a trip to Vernon (it would have been some other island in the Caribbean, but as I was turining 19 that June I was not eligible).


----------



## 2551

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Actually,
> 
> Check your link and scroll down to the 1969 pics. Note the two cadets standing in front of the aircraft.
> 
> Cadet CWO Mann ... and Cadet Sergeant Buxton.
> 
> Something tells me that Cadet Sgt Buxton (who placed second that year in the province on his Master Cadet Examinations) may be Pat Buxton (went on to serve with 3 PPCLI??) the son of RSM Dick Buxton who has that DZ in Namao named in his memory.
> 
> DZ Buxton
> 
> Hi there:
> I couldn't get to the picture you mention - it may have been replaced with another at that site?  I would like to see it, if you happen to know what might have become of it.
> 
> At any rate, I am the eldest son of RSM Buxton, both of us named Richard, sometimes nicknamed "Dick".  Unfortunately, I have no idea who that Pat Buxton is.
> 
> 
> Another pic
> 
> Yep, interesting indeed. Wow, how small the world is.


----------



## Blackadder1916

2551 said:
			
		

> I couldn't get to the picture you mention - it may have been replaced with another at that site?  I would like to see it, if you happen to know what might have become of it.
> 
> At any rate, I am the eldest son of RSM Buxton, both of us named Richard, sometimes nicknamed "Dick".  Unfortunately, I have no idea who that Pat Buxton is.



This may be the picture Vern originally mentioned.  
(_I will refrain from making comment about your appearance.  Luckily, there are no photos of me at a similiar age on the web to haunt me_)
http://www.armycadethistory.com/Cadet%20Corps%20DB/CC2551/db_cc_2551_1969.htm

This you in any of these? (a little google goes a long way)

http://www.armycadethistory.com/1972_g_coy_3_platoon.htm
http://www.armycadethistory.com/Vernon_western_command_trophy.htm
http://www.armycadethistory.com/Basic%20Para/basic_para_course_1974_edmonton.htm

http://www.armycadethistory.com/Cadet%20Corps%20DB/db_cc_2551.htm

You're also mentioned in this forum.


----------



## 2551

Many thanks!

That is me beside Wyndham Webb (the poster had said Mann), both of us by a Chinook.  

And yes, I am in the other photos as well.


----------



## Forsyth A.

Ltmel said:
			
		

> Okay, here goes...Apparently they wear this instead of the RCACC badge.



We wear that on our right shoulder and the normal RCAC badge on the left.


----------



## crooks.a

Forsyth said:
			
		

> We wear that on our right shoulder and the normal RCAC badge on the left.


I just did a quick look through the dress regs. I couldn't find anything authorizing that. If it is auth'd, then maybe you could correct me with a reference?

Also, on the topic of maroon berets, I know of some PPCLI cadet corps' that wear them.


----------



## 57Chevy

way to give a quick answer......crooks ;D

A joy to read anything airborne though.

blackadder, 
                 I noticed someone in one of your pictures from 2 Cdo 77.......
                 ......now I know where he came from. ;D   well done  :nod:


----------



## crooks.a

I like to think of myself as fashionably late.  ;D


----------



## Forsyth A.

crooks.a said:
			
		

> I just did a quick look through the dress regs. I couldn't find anything authorizing that. If it is auth'd, then maybe you could correct me with a reference?
> 
> Also, on the topic of maroon berets, I know of some PPCLI cadet corps' that wear them.



Sorry about the delay, I'm not in a position to give you any paper work but I know of three corps that use custom badges,
Yellowknife, NT - 2837 PPCLI
Hay River, NT - 3004 RCACC (No affiliated Unit)
er and third one is some other northern corp.
I've only seen corps down south wear different shoulder flashes but never a difference in the RCACC bafege. Maybe it's a JTF(N) thing?


----------



## crooks.a

No. They should wear either:

1. A regimental shoulder flash (ex. British Columbia Dragoons);
2. A corps shoulder flash (ex. 903 Royal Canadian Army Cadet Corps); or
3. The default shoulder flash (Royal Canadian Army Cadets).

That flash should be on both shoulders. You aren't able to mix and match, or use only one shoulder.

Below the shoulder flash should be the circular "RCAC" badge. The measurements will be found in the Dress Regs.


----------



## Forsyth A.

Take it up with RCSU (N) because the majority of Army Cadet Corps in the north have them  I can put up pics of the other corps flashes if you want. Btw our corp has had high ranking officers ie. col, maj from the CIC (yes im sure your corp has too) they've never brought up an issue with us having our own flashes. 

   If you have a CATO specifically stating that we can't do so post it here and I'll forward it to my CO.


----------



## Yukonner

The Sgt Tommy Prince MM cadet corps in Winnipeg has been granted permission to wear the maroon beret in honour of Tommy Prince who was a member of the 2Btn PPCLI and also the 1SSF during WW2 and Korea


----------



## MikeL

Yukonner said:
			
		

> The Sgt Tommy Prince MM cadet corps in Winnipeg has been granted permission to wear the maroon beret in honour of Tommy Prince who was a member of the 2Btn PPCLI and also the 1SSF during WW2 and Korea



It's 2PPCLI, not 2Btn PPCLI

Also, the FSSF was disbanded during WW2, so how could that unit have been in Korea? He served with 2PPCLI in Korea.

FYI Sgt Prince also served with the Engineers and 1st Canadian Parachute Battalion before becoming a member of the FSSF.


----------



## Yukonner

my wording was a little mixed up...you're right


----------



## mikkilovesyou

There are four cadet corps in canada that wear a maroon beret . My corps was affiliated with the airborne regiment and we wear maroon berets. But, what bugs me is when people diss us because of the color of our berets . We didn't get to chose the color . We did nothing wrong . So i don't know why people hate on us for it.  We're not claiming that we're airborne ,  nor that we're para qualified . Don't hate the player hate the game ....


----------



## PuckChaser

mikkilovesyou said:
			
		

> My corps is affiliated with the airborne regiment



Airborrne Regiment was disbanded in 1995, how are you affiliated to it still?


----------



## mikkilovesyou

Lol FAIL !  i meant to put was  . we were affiliated with them . we changed to 3 rcr when it disbanded. haha hope that clears things up


----------



## Culliganator

I was looking through recent pics of the CTC Blackdown Cadet Summer training camp in CFB Borden and noticed a pic of a boy with maroon beret and airborne cap badge.  I was wondering why a cadet corps would maintain an affiliation with a disbanded unit.  My search brought me to this thread.  Here is the pic from the CTC Blackdown Facebook page.  June 11, 2015.  https://www.facebook.com/CSTCBlackdown/photos/pcb.979777972055125/979776395388616/?type=1&theater


----------



## rwgill

Here is an article about that specific Cadet Corps.

http://www.canadianairborneforces.ca/pdf/1-CPB-Final-Issue-Part-1.pdf


----------



## Pryce

Culliganator said:
			
		

> I was looking through recent pics of the CTC Blackdown Cadet Summer training camp in CFB Borden and noticed a pic of a boy with maroon beret and airborne cap badge.  I was wondering why a cadet corps would maintain an affiliation with a disbanded unit.  My search brought me to this thread.  Here is the pic from the CTC Blackdown Facebook page.  June 11, 2015.  https://www.facebook.com/CSTCBlackdown/photos/pcb.979777972055125/979776395388616/?type=1&theater



I worked Blackdown in 2012, i'm not sure how it is now. But from my understanding, they were affiliated with the Parachute Training Centre not the CAR.


----------

